# Is anyone here from Utah or South East Idaho?



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there anyone on here from Utah or South East Idaho??


----------



## pokybaby (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, I'm in Pocatello. It's nice to know someone else is in the area!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Sweet!! Yeah we just moved from Rexburg to Utah in December. Good ol' Poky! It seems like a lot of people are way far east! Yay North West! haha


----------

